# [los angeles/west valley] Be True To Your (old) School - D&D sandbox starting soon



## HelloChristian (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello friends,

     I'd like to begin the new year with a D&D campaign that focuses on the roots of the game. I have in mind a sand box campaign using a pre-3x version of the rules. 

     By sand box I mean a classic hex crawl that is truly a "choose your own adventure" kind of thing. The story of the campaign emerges through play and from PC actions. There is no pre-determined series of events nor metaplot. The PCs will be presented with a variety of choices for adventure, but ultimately they decided which hooks they bite on and which ones they walk away from.

     For system, I'd like to use either the Tom Moldvay iteration of D&D from the early 80s, AD&D 2e (I have plenty of copies of the PHB to share) or possibly 1e, but I do not have extra copies of the books for that one.

     I would host and have a great space for gaming at my house near Northridge. I envision brief sessions - three hours - so that we could get together, start gaming and get home. I am flexible on the day and time. I propose either Friday nights from 7pm to 10pm, Saturday nights from 6pm to 9pm (subject to cancellation due to social engagements) or Sundays from noon to 3pm. 

     I'd like to start the weekend of Friday, January 6th. If you are interested, please respond and state your preference for day and system. 

     Peace,
     Christian


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, man, if I still lived in North Hollywood or Northridge, I'd be in for sure. (I'm hours away now, unfortunately.) I bet this will be a hoot. Good luck with your game!


----------



## HelloChristian (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you, kind sir!


----------

